# Its getting there



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Well, its been about a year of gaggia classic ownership and it feels like I'm getting there ... This one was a fw I poured before a night shift on Friday and i was pretty damned proud of ot- perfect consistency, good art (I've done better, but often too foamy) and espresso was yum (rave's wahroonga In this one). Now to just get all of them like this







cheers for the support over the previous year to all posters here, I often lurk about without posting and have got such fantastic help and info without you lot knowing it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good effort - upload the pic to 'free pour Friday' - it will be more at home there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback Simon

Its great to see we're able to help and appreciate you taking the time to post a picture of your art too


----------

